# Golf Cart. Gas or Electric



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

So I'm going to buy a golf cart and can't decide on which way to go. Sometimes the thing will sit for months at a time not getting used. It's going to be in s garage, but on the coast.

I grew up with a gas golf cart that lasted for years---- like twenty of them. So I'm partial to gas, but would electric do it these days just as good and dependable? Smart chargers and all, have me considering going electric.

The thing is just used to goof around in. 

Would electric be easier to get?


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Golf Cart*

Gamblinhand, I'm a 100% gas fan. I have a 2yr old Club Car XRT 850 and I love it. We have a place in Port Isabel and it sits out there at least 6 months a year the rest of the time it is at the ranch. No need to worry about Charger getting wet or stolen for that matter. Aluminum frame, not a whole lot to worry about like nasty Ol rusty EZ GO's. But the EZ GO gas golf cart's are pretty wicked. My FIL's golf cart has been out there since 97 and it's a gas Club Car and it is still running solid. The only time I wish I had an electric is during Deer Season! Good Luck!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They are the same, do you want to here it run?


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

Gas all the way just stop by the gas station for a recharge


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

rwl1948 said:


> Gas all the way just stop by the gas station for a recharge


Or a plugged up carb or many other possibilities I like my electric alot less to go wrong Imo


----------



## glockchooter (Sep 12, 2014)

I personally went with electric because of the fact that alot of the RV parks we go to dont allow gas golf carts for whatever reason.


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

My preference is gas. I bought a gas E-Z-GO 4 years ago and I love it. I have had 0 problems with it. I wanted a gas cart because I did not want to have to put out $600+ for batteries on an electric cart. If I am not mistaken, usually you have to replace all six batteries at the same time and the golf cart batteries are at/over $100 each. Also - my gas cart is not very loud.

AggieDad


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Another option....
.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I worked at a custom golf cart shop this past summer in galveston picking up and returning golf carts that needed repairs. I can tell you that the Club Car is the best cart, the mechanics always said that the EZ Go carts were junk. I picked up a ton of electric carts for repairs and very few gas carts.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

I have had both and i would never go back to electric for two reasons,
1.) It cost me almost $900.00 bucks to replace the batteries on my 32v cart and your average milage range is 12 miles. Thats only 6miles each way and thats if i'm the only one in the cart. If you load up the wife and the grandkids and a cooler af Icy cold adult beverages :brew2: it drops way down! Since it's about 12hrs for a recharge then your done for the day:headknock.

2.) Most Gassers average 32 MPG loaded or empty and it only takes about 5 minutes to refill then your off again! Thats a no brainer to me :ac550:
Here is a picture of the one i just got for my wife after i added a few extras!


----------

